# Nikon professional camera urgently needed merida



## Sarah Zakeri (Jan 9, 2015)

HI,

This is a long shot but anyone in MERIDA selling a nikon professional camera for around £250??!! Its needed urgently.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A "professional" Nikon camera, in Mexico, for that price? Maybe when *ell freezes over.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Longford, you're usually one of the first to give a newcomer to the forum a welcome ... :confused2:

Sarah, I'm not in Merida and I don't have a Nikon professional camera, but I welcome you to the forum and wish you luck in your search and in whatever endeavour you urgently need the camera for.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarah, if you can't find a camera to buy at the price you're willing to pay, why not look into renting one? Maybe there's a camera store in Mérida that offers that kind of service.


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

You may want to try posing the same question on the Merida Forum on TripAdvisor. 
Their "experts" are very knowledgable about the area and for the most part live in Merida.


----------

